
The Web Is Dead, Long Live the Web - feichtinger
https://humane.computer/the-web-is-dead-long-live-the-web/
======
wfwefwef32
I'm curious why can't the html standard be defined in form of source code (of
a parser and a render), rather than human language.

the trouble developers have to support many browsers is because of the
implementation variations.

a recent issue I had on Edge is that if the border color is #FFFFFFFF, it is
rendered as black, but on other browsers, this is white.

What if the standard itself is defined as a common source code, and not owned
by any company?

the standard implementation could be a dumb one without any hardware
acceleration. It only needs to define the correct behavior. Any customized
implementation has to conform to it.

~~~
feichtinger
An interesting idea! I think that was one of the original goals of the VPRI
project ([http://vpri.org](http://vpri.org)) — very high-level executable
specs that encoded the meaning rather than worried about performance. IIRC,
their 2D graphics library was about 45 LOC
([https://raw.github.com/wiki/damelang/nile/socal.pdf](https://raw.github.com/wiki/damelang/nile/socal.pdf))

~~~
feichtinger
The question still remains: what should the standard look like? And I think
right now there’a not enough agreement on what the Web should be to make
standardisation effective.

